# How long is the shelf life?



## SueE knits (Aug 10, 2011)

Is there a way to tell how long yarns have for a shelf life? I have several cones that break when I use them, very frustrating I must say. Can anyone help me with this or refer me to a web site that might have some information? Sue


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think there is any given shelf life time for yarns as they are made of so many types of fibres. But, if your yarn is snapping easily, it is past it's shelf life so will not give good wear and tear of anything made from it. When I see people advertising yarns for sale and they class them as 'vintage' thinking that will get them sold quicker, I just think 'oh yeah, vintage, keep it' it's not worth buying, truely.


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Sometimes I use yarn that's been in my stash for more than 20 years,no problems.
Acrylics will last just about forever.
Wool also has a very long shelf life provided it's kept away from moth etc.
Is your yarn cashmere,alpaca or very finely spun wool?Some of these are very "tender" and need a matching fine carrier yarn run with them to strengthen and support.It might help to rewind and wax.


----------



## 55607 (Feb 23, 2012)

I find that thin cotton yarn will sometimes break easily by hand but will be strong once knit. Are you using a thin or thick yarn? Might try adjusting the tension? If this is a type of yarn you have used before without problems and now it is breaking on the machine it might be worth considering calling it a loss. Sorry I could not help more.


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have found some thinner yarns have broken these would be some I have had for many years and think yhey were eool or wool blend..


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm just theorizing, not sure how true this is. I'm thinking that old yarn or fiber can dry out and break easily. If you steam it to remoisturize the fiber, it may strenghten the yarn. Again, this is just a theory but it won't hurt trying it out. You may want to steam or soak in water a small amount of yarn and see what happens.

Then again, some yarns do not like water such as bamboo yarn.


----------



## Katharsiss (Apr 4, 2012)

Stick it in the freezer for a day or two. I've heard it revives.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

sue.ereio said:


> Is there a way to tell how long yarns have for a shelf life? I have several cones that break when I use them, very frustrating I must say. Can anyone help me with this or refer me to a web site that might have some information? Sue


The problem with yarn is that it is subject to light; just like everything else. Plastic will become brittle and break and really what is acrylic yarn? I have had this experience with yarn that was stored in a warehouse for months (2/24 acrylic) and then I brought it home and put it on shelves for easy access. Thus, adding more light....

What I have learned is if I wind off several rounds that it will knit just fine. You might want to give it a try. And, look for damage like mouse chewing. I had a cone that seemed to break off in the same place on the cone every time I used it and got to looking and there was an almost invisible line of chew marks there. I wound all of that off and tada! I could knit with it again. I hate to throw out the baby with the bath water... ;-)

I have used a spray bottle and misted the cones before too because the yarn had gotten so dry that static became my enemy....


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I just found out that crickets also like wool not just moths. Dust is another killer of yarn, the dust particles suck out what oil and moister the yarn does have if it is a natural base.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting stuff. I wove a scarf on a loom that was 60yrs old mohair!! Nothing was wrong with it. Have had other wools that don't last more than 10 or 15 years and others that do. I used to keep cedar spray and rejuvenated the cedar blocks in my yarn closet--but don't let it touch the yarn since it's oily. Just keep pests out and there really isn't much of a light problem where ppl generally STORE their yarn. The coarser wools don't last me as long. I've seen some of those cones and thought the wool was quite coarse and didn't look they would stand the test of time--Actually they looked like OLD STOCK in a brand new expensive store. At some point maybe the late 50's a few nylon fibers were added to wool for strength and durability. I thought MOTHPROOF wool no longer EVEN needed to be listed on labels since it was such a break through years ago. Acrylic I thought lasted 'forever' since totally synthetic. Could probably find out on some website about environment and recycling--how long it takes to degrade at the local dump.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

One of the ladies in our knit club brought a cone of blue yarn to us to ask what was wrong with it. It was still on the cone. When you tried to unravel some, it was all broken up in little chunks. Some of the women thought it was wool, but I'm not experienced enough to know. 
Wendy


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Oooh Wendy that "little chunks" sounds like carpet beetles chewing straight across the cone. Moth larvae by comparison eat along the strand. I hope she did not lose any other yarn.

Sue ... yes yarn (especially cotton) can get brittle if it dries out so you might try the freezer method Katharssis suggested -- it pulls moisture from the air when you take the yarn out -- or you could skein it up and give it a soak. I dry mine by rolling in a towel til just damp, and then leaving on top of the cable box. 

And UV can make plastic brittle but as Osunny said that damage is only to the exposed layers. You might be okay once you take off a bit; but if the top of the cone is what's breaking then you've got fringe, LOL. 

All in all, stored yarn lasts longer than the garment that someone wears. So you have that going for you 

Careful storage away from light and heat (but not airtight in plastic because condensation can cause more problems) can help. Storage method depends on fiber type and what you're trying to protect the yarn from. 

Was it expensive? Is it worth struggling with?


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Good to know, AmyClaire, I'm learning all the time!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

1cleaner said:


> I just found out that crickets also like wool not just moths. Dust is another killer of yarn, the dust particles suck out what oil and moister the yarn does have if it is a natural base.


Yes, dust is also an enemy to yarn. Never thought to mention that...


----------



## BarbaraM (Mar 10, 2012)

Also wool stored in plastic bags (or bhoxes) will break off in short segments.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Much of the shelf life of any "fiber" will depend on climate, storage and insect activity.

Extreme's in climate hot/cold, damp/dry will take it's toll on fibers. Sun and heat can be devastating. Insects are just downright destructive!

Finding the right way to store your yarns or fibers may be as simple as calling the local Home Extension office. Better yet if you have a spinners guild in your area they can offer advice.

You are always going to want to protect from Insects and sunlight. When you protect from these two you will also be protecting from dust.

Good luck in your quest. Knock on wood I've been very fortunate with storing my yarns and not having them deteriorate.


----------

